# Worldwide Electricity Consumption



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a thread about worldwide electricity consumption. It includes Countries and Dependencies/Territories. 
Statistics from 2005-2012
Here is the list from wikipedia: 

1. China - 4,693,000,000 MW h/yr 
2. the U.S.A. - 3,741,000,000 MW h/yr
3. India - 905,974,000 MW h/yr
4. Japan - 859,700,000 MW h/yr
5. Russia - 857,600,000 MW h/yr
6. Germany - 607,000,000 MW h/yr
7. Canada - 549,500,000 MW h/yr
8. France - 460,900,000 MW h/yr
9. Brazil - 455,700,000 MW h/yr
10. South Korea - 455,100,000 MW h/yr
11. the United Kingdom - 344,700,000 MW h/yr
12. Italy - 309,900,000 MW h/yr
13. Spain - 267,500,000 MW h/yr
14. Australia - 225,400,000 MW h/yr
15. Taiwan - 220,800,000 MW h/yr
16. South Africa - 212,200,000 MW h/yr
17. Iran - 206,700,000 MW h/yr 
18. Mexico - 181,500,000 MW h/yr
19. Saudi Arabia - 174,500,000 MW h/yr 
20. Turkey - 161,000,000 MW h/yr
21. Ukraine - 134,600,000 MW h/yr
22. Poland - 132,200,000 MW h/yr
23. Sweden - 132,100,000 MW h/yr
24. Thailand - 131,600,000 MW h/yr
25. Indonesia - 126,100,000 MW h/yr
26. Norway - 115,600,000 MW h/yr 
27. the Netherlands - 112,500,000 MW h/yr
28. Egypt - 109,100,000 MW h/yr
29. Argentina - 104,700,000 MW h/yr
30. Vietnam - 101,000,000 MW h/yr
31. Malaysia - 93,800,000 MW h/yr
32. Kazakhstan - 88,110,000 MW h/yr
33. Venezuela - 85,850,000 MW h/yr
34. Belgium - 84,780,000 MW h/yr
35. Finland - 83,090,000 MW h/yr 
36. Pakistan - 74,850,000 MW h/yr
37. the U.A.E. - 70,580,000 MW h/yr
38. Austria - 65,670,000 MW h/yr
39. Greece - 59,530,000 MW h/yr
40. Czech Republic - 59,260,000 MW h/yr
41. Switzerland - 57,500,000 MW h/yr
42. Chile - 56,350,000 MW h/yr
43. Iraq - 55,660,000 MW h/yr
44. Philippines - 54,400,000 MW h/yr 
45. Romania - 51,460,000 MW h/yr 
46. Portugal - 48,270,000 MW h/yr
47. Israel - 47,160,000 MW h/yr
48. Hong Kong - 43,140,000 MW h/yr
49. Kuwait - 42,580,000 MW h/yr
50. Hungary - 42,570,000 MW h/yr 
51. Singapore - 41,200,000 MW h/yr
52. Uzbekistan - 40,100,000 MW h/yr
53. Colombia - 38,820,000 MW h/yr
54. New Zealand - 38,271,000 MW h/yr
55. Serbia - 35,500,000 MW h/yr
56. Peru - 34,250,000 MW h/yr
57. Denmark - 32,070,000 MW h/yr
58. Belarus - 31,070,000 MW h/yr
59. Algeria - 30,500,000 MW h/yr
60. Syria - 28,990,000 MW h/yr
61. Slovakia - 28,760,000 MW h/yr
62. Bulgaria - 28,300,000 MW h/yr
63. Ireland - 26,100,000 MW h/yr
64. Bangladesh - 23,940,000 MW h/yr
65. Libya - 22,890,000 MW h/yr
66. Morocco - 21,470,000 MW h/yr
67. Puerto Rico - 19,460,000 MW h/yr
68. Croatia - 18,870,000 MW h/yr
69. North Korea - 18,850,000 MW h/yr
70. Azerbaijan - 18,800,000 MW h/yr
71. Qatar - 18,790,000 MW h/yr
72. Nigeria - 18,140,000 MW h/yr
73. Tajikistan - 16,700,000 MW h/yr
74. Iceland - 16,480,000 MW h/yr
75. Ecuador - 14,920,000 MW h/yr
76. Slovenia - 14,700,000 MW h/yr
77. Cuba - 14,200,000 MW h/yr
78. Oman - 13,250,000 MW h/yr
79. Turkmenistan - 13,000,000 MW h/yr
80. Dominican Republic - 12,870,000 MW h/yr
81. Tunisia - 12,490,000 MW h/yr
82. Zimbabwe - 12,470,000 MW h/yr
83. Jordan - 11,300,000 MW h/yr
84. Bosnia & Herzegovina - 10,800,000 MW h/yr
85. Bahrain - 10,480,000 MW h/yr
86. Lithuania - 10,300,000 MW h/yr
87. Mozambique - 10,180,000 MW h/yr
88. Lebanon - 9,793,000 MW h/yr 
89. Sri Lanka - 9,268,000 MW h/yr
90. Georgia - 9,256,000 MW h/yr
91. Macedonia - 9,024,000 MW h/yr
92. Paraguay - 8,500,000 MW h/yr
93. Costa Rica 8,321,000 MW h/yr
94. Guatemala - 8,161,000 MW h/yr
95. Uruguay - 7,960,000 MW h/yr
96. Zambia - 7,614,000 MW h/yr
97. Kyrgyzstan - 7,474,000 MW h/yr
98. Estonia - 7,431,000 MW h/yr
99. Trinidad & Tobago - 7,246,000 MW h/yr
100. Albania - 6,593,000 MW h/yr
101. Honduras - 6,540,000 MW h/yr
102. Luxembourg - 6,453,000 MW h/yr
103. Jamaica - 6,400,000 MW h/yr
104. Bolivia - 6,301,000 MW h/yr
105. Latvia - 6,215,000 MW h/yr
106. Ghana - 6,060,000 MW h/yr
107. the D.R.C. - 6,036,000 MW h/yr
108. Panama - 5,805,000 MW h/yr
109. Armenia - 5,800,000 MW h/yr
110. El Salvador - 5,756,000 MW h/yr
111. Kenya - 5,738,000 MW h/yr
112. Kosovo - 5,674,000 MW h/yr
113. Nepal - 4,884,000 MW h/yr
114. Cameroon - 4,883,000 MW h/yr 
115. Yemen - 4,646,000 MW h/yr
116. Burma - 4,630,000 MW h/yr
117. Cyprus - 4,556,000 MW h/yr
118. Moldova - 4,463,000 MW h/yr
119. Montenegro - 4,100,000 MW h/yr
120. Namibia - 3,928,000 MW h/yr
121. Sudan - 3,787,000 MW h/yr
122. Macau - 3,660,000 MW h/yr
123. Ivory Coast - 3,584,000 MW h/yr
124. Tanzania - 3,431,000 MW h/yr
125. Mongolia - 3,375,000 MW h/yr 
126. Angola - 3,365,000 MW h/yr
127. Ethiopia - 3,357,000 MW h/yr
128. Brunei - 3,054,000 MW h/yr
129. Botswana - 2,850,000 MW h/yr
130. Papua New Guinea - 2,757,000 MW h/yr
131. Nicaragua - 2,646,000 MW h/yr
132. Mauritius - 2,234,000 MW h/yr
133. Laos - 2,230,000 MW h/yr 
134. Malta - 1,991,000 MW h/yr 
135. Uganda - 1,958,000 MW h/yr
136. The Bahamas - 1,907,000 MW h/yr
137. Senegal - 1,763,000 MW h/yr
138. New Caledonia - 1,674,000 MW h/yr
139. Gabon - 1,600,000 MW h/yr
140. Cambodia - 1,562,000 MW h/yr
141. Malawi - 1,559,000 MW h/yr
142. Suriname - 1,440,000 MW h/yr
143. Swaziland - 1,207,000 MW h/yr
144. Madagascar - 1,032,000 MW h/yr
145. Barbados - 945,000 MW h/yr
146. Fiji - 865,800 MW h/yr 
147. Guinea - 855,600 MW h/yr
148. Aruba - 846,300 MW h/yr
149. the U.S. Virgin Islands - 784,500 MW h/yr
150. Guyana - 688,000 MW h/yr
151. Burkina Faso - 683,500 MW h/yr
152. Togo - 671,900 MW h/yr
153. Benin - 653,000 MW h/yr
154. Bermuda - 636,400 MW h/yr
155. Jersey - 630,100 MW h/yr
156. Niger - 626,000 MW h/yr
157. French Polenysia - 623,100 MW h/yr
158. Andorra - 598,700 MW h/yr
159. Palestine - 550,000 MW h/yr
160. Maldives - 542,000 MW h/yr
161. Cayman Islands - 537,500 MW h/yr
162. Republic of the Congo - 534,000 MW h/yr
163. Mauritania - 508,700 MW h/yr
164. Mali - 455,700 MW h/yr
165. Liberia - 311,600 MW h/yr
166. Haiti - 309,000 MW h/yr
167. St. Lucia - 308,000 MW h/yr
168. Somalia - 293,000 MW h/yr
169. Burundi - 273,400 MW h/yr
170. Faroe Islands - 268,800 MW h/yr
171. Djibouti - 260,400 MW h/yr
172. Seychelles - 241,800 MW h/yr
173. Greenland - 239,400 MW h/yr
174. Cape Verde - 238,600 MW h/yr
175. Rwanda - 236,800 MW h/yr
176. Lesotho - 236,000 MW h/yr
177. Afghanistan - 231,100 MW h/yr
178. Eritrea - 224,900 MW h/yr
179. The Gambia - 204,600 MW h/yr
180. Belize - 200,400 MW h/yr
181. Bhutan - 184,000 MW h/yr
182. Federated States of Micronesia - 178,600 MW h/yr
183. Grenada - 177,400 MW h/yr
184. American Samoa - 176,700 MW h/yr
185. Turks & Caicos - 162,800 MW h/yr
186. Gibraltar - 156,000 MW h/yr
187. Central African Republic - 148,800 MW h/yr
188. St. Vincent & the Grenadines - 122,700 MW h/yr
189. St. Kitts & Nevis - 120,900 MW h/yr
190. Antigua & Barbuda - 107,000 MW h/yr
191. Western Samoa - 98,580 MW h/yr
192. Chad - 93,000 MW h/yr
193. Equatorial Guinea - 85,560 MW h/yr
194. Western Sahara - 83,700 MW h/yr
195. Dominica - 80,910 MW h/yr
196. Solomon Islands - 72,540 MW h/yr
197. East Timor - 67,590 MW h/yr
198. Guinea-Bissau - 65,100 MW h/yr
199. Sierra Leone - 53,940 MW h/yr
200. St. Pierre & Miquelon - 49,290 MW h/yr
201. Comoros - 48,360 MW h/yr
202. British Virgin Islands - 41,850 MW h/yr
203. Vanuatu - 39,990 MW h/yr
204. Sao Tome & Principe - 38,130 MW h/yr
205. Tonga - 37,200 MW h/yr
206. Nauru - 29,800 MW h/yr
207. Cook Islands - 29,760 MW h/yr
208. Kiribati - 20,500 MW h/yr
209. Montserrat - 20,460 MW h/yr
210. Falkand Islands - 15,810 MW h/yr
211. St. Helena - 7,440 MW y/r
212. Niue - 2,790 MW y/r

P.S. the European Union would have placed third at 3,037,000,000 MW h/yr
The world recorded a total of 19,320,360,620 MW h/yr


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Energy or only electricity?


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Electricity. That was my mistake.


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Both the USA and China either have three zeros missing, or should read GWh/yr


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there a per capita list?


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

*del*


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

I made a per capita map:











The top consumer is Iceland with a per capita consumption of around 50,000 kWh. As in the other scandinavian countries, electricity is widely used for heating. Most of electricity in scandinavia is produced from renewable energies, so the high consumption doesn't lead to pollution.


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

What's the story behind the high consumption in Haiti? Or is is it the blue used for the lowest tier?


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

^

It's not...


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

It's in the lowest tier.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Why is Puerto Rico not on the map?


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Bori427 said:


> Why is Puerto Rico not on the map?


The International Energy Agency gives no data for Puerto Rico.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

We are #67 on that list.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Never mind, read the line about Iceland

I guess in addition to home heating dont they have a bunch of big Copper and Aluminum smelters and factories that take advantage of cheap renewable electricity?

For that, it would be interesting to see which countries have the highest and lowest residential power consumption,


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Chrissib said:


> I made a per capita map:
> 
> The top consumer is Iceland with a per capita consumption of around 50,000 kWh. As in the other scandinavian countries, electricity is widely used for heating. Most of electricity in scandinavia is produced from renewable energies, so the high consumption doesn't lead to pollution.


In cities in Sweden (and I'd imagine other Nordic countries) district heating and waste to energy is far more widely used than electricity these days. Still, you're right, our electricity is nearly all renewable (and quite reasonably priced). Doesn't mean we should use so much, though.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> In cities in Sweden (and I'd imagine other Nordic countries) district heating and waste to energy is far more widely used than electricity these days. Still, you're right, our electricity is nearly all renewable (and quite reasonably priced). Doesn't mean we should use so much, though.


If it is renewable, you can use without worrying much about waste IMO.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Unsurprisingly, countries with extreme temperature swings (bitterly cold winters and blistering hot summers) require more electricity than countries with temperatures that don't vary much throughout the year. Electricity use is not always about waste if you consider that houses need to be heated in the winter or the occupants will die.


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

@Kolony
I'll repeat my earlier remark (I think you missed it). In your original post, the numbers for both the USA and China are off by an order of magnitude. They either have three zeros missing, or should read GWh/yr in stead of MWh/yr.


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

julesstoop said:


> @Kolony
> I'll repeat my earlier remark (I think you missed it). In your original post, the numbers for both the USA and China are off by an order of magnitude. They either have three zeros missing, or should read GWh/yr in stead of MWh/yr.


I would of answered but i took the list off wikipedia so ask whoever made that list for the only thing i did was copy it and create a thread to share your thoughts about electricity consumptuion.
So basically, i have no answer for you.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think GDP is output. so it should compare Electricity consumption/ GDP
then it can knowhow efficient...


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

I am more concerned of electricity rate per country (per KW-Hr).


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great list.

In 2013 electricity price in Brazil will down -20%:banana:

Today we has one most expensive price in the world but one most renewable in the world.


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Kolony said:


> I would of answered but i took the list off wikipedia so ask whoever made that list for the only thing i did was copy it and create a thread to share your thoughts about electricity consumptuion.
> So basically, i have no answer for you.


It's just an overlook, a mistake. Edit your original list and change this:

1. China - 4,693,000 MW h/yr 
2. the U.S.A. - 3,741,000 MW h/yr
3. India - 905,974,000 MW h/yr

Into this:

1. China - 4,693,000,000 MW h/yr 
2. the U.S.A. - 3,741,000,000 MW h/yr
3. India - 905,974,000 MW h/yr

Or this:

1. China - 4,693,000 GW h/yr 
2. the U.S.A. - 3,741,000 GW h/yr
3. India - 905,974,000 MW h/yr

That's all


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

Alrighty then, @julesstoop. 

I REALLY APOLOGIZE FOR NOT SEEING MY MISTAKE. It wasn't wikipedia's mistake, but MINE.

Sorry Everyone.


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks my friend. It wasn't a real problem - everyone understood - I just have a fondness for accuracy. And a factor of 1000 'off' is a lot


----------

